# Colovag fistula/gracilis flap/advancement flap



## susanlwright (Jul 31, 2008)

The surgeon performed a perineal resection of a fistula between her rectum and vagina.  He used a gracilis muscle flap to repair the perinum and a rectal advancement flap to reconnect the rectum to the anus.  Any thoughts on the CPT codes?  I was thinking 57308 or 58999 for the fistulectomy.  15650 for the advancement flap and not sure about the gracilis.


----------

